# Choosing a Sperm Bank?



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

I hope this is alright to post here, since it's not specific to single women - but I would like your perspectives!

I'm looking at two clinics, one of which is linked to the European sperm bank and advises the use of this bank to reduce waiting times. I initially found myself feeling off-put by this option... my main area of concern being that if my future child (   ) wanted to trace their donor it would be more difficult if that person were living outside of England. Now I'm trying to be a bit more open minded about it, as I can see that the European sperm bank offers a lot of information about the donor that other places do not (e.g. the audio interview and childhood photograph).

I'm just wondering what all of your thoughts on this are? Am I thinking on it too deeply? I am now finding myself reaserching Scandinavia and their customs  help!


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Don't be put off by the outside England bit if you otherwise like the clinic.  I used a London based clinic who had their own sperm bank (LWC) and both donors for my kids were of non-UK origin anyway & at least one is clearly not going to be in the UK when my child turns 18 (won't tell you more here as it would identify the donor to others who might have used him & I don't want to accidentally find half siblings!).  So really its about what you want for your child & actually the world is a small place now so tracing the donor would be no more difficult abroad than in England I think in future.
Good luck with your decision making


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi 32 Flavours - I used ESB.  I quite liked the idea that the donor wasn't from the UK and the statistic that Danish people are supposed to be very happy was kinda fun.  My colouring is quite Scandinavian too.  I found it a comfort to get so much information about the donor, although I wasn't keen on the audio.  I too found myself thinking about the Danish way of life.   Let us know how you get on.


----------

